# Security Expert Fools, Records Fake Antivirus Scammers



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Phony AV scammers posing as Microsoft dialed the wrong number when they inadvertently phoned a security researcher at home -- who exposed their obvious lack of technical know-how


More

(This might not be the right place to post this, but it's a good read.)


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is a shame that the actual conversation wasn't included....!
I would have loved to hear the comment when he found out was a VM and it had been recorded.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have gotten several Calls from "Microsoft" in the last few weeks stating that Windows has reported Malware on my computer to them. It is very interesting though that my caller ID gives a Foreign Country code before the phone number. And the person making the call have a definite Middle Eastern Accent. I hang up. Knowing that Microsoft Doesn't have my Phone Number.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

IMHO, Caller ID is the best invention ever...:up:


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

But it is so much fun to give them a blast from my AIR HORN before I hang up


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> IMHO, Caller ID is the best invention ever...


And the powers that be over here allow it to be hidden. Thus opening up loads of scamming opportunities. Even government departments hide their ID; and use chargeable numbers when you ring back. (not ordinary numbers, special ones that do not qualify as part of ANY free package)


----------

